# rear lug stud broken



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

I have a problem. The last time i had my tire repaired they tightened the lugs too tight on the back, so the next time i tried to remove the lug, it broke off and broke the stud that it screws on to. Has anyone ever had this happen, and does it cost alot to fix?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

meangreen200sx said:


> Has anyone ever had this happen, and does it cost alot to fix?


I didn't have a stud break but I did have a couple STRIP in the hub. You'll get very familiar with the rear suspension when you have to disassemble it just to get the wheels off.

As for replacing a broken stud, it's pretty simple. The removal technique depends on whether you have disc or drum rear brakes but it's basically take a BFH and a a strong probe and whack the broken remnant out the back of the hub. Slip the new lug in from behind, lining up the splines as best as possible. Run a lug nut BACKWARDS onto the stud so that the flat side is against the hub. Wrench the nut until the stud is pulled through and seated. Remove the lug nut and put the wheel back on.

I even has some stock lugs wasting valuable space, I could send you one.


----------



## Se-riously2fast (May 19, 2004)

i got a broken stud..on the right rear..that i still need to replace...if you have some stud laying around mind sending me one?...and a lug nut...that would help alot. thanx


----------



## MShorten (Jul 19, 2004)

Se-riously2fast said:


> i got a broken stud..on the right rear..that i still need to replace...if you have some stud laying around mind sending me one?...and a lug nut...that would help alot. thanx


Erm, you can buy that at the nearest car parts store. Pretty damn cheap. Buy a few, you'll end up needing them.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

meangreen200sx said:


> Has anyone ever had this happen, and does it cost alot to fix?


An auto repair chain near my parents' house (STS) charged about $30 to replace one of the front lug studs on my mother's Quest. I'd expect prices to be around there.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Shoot, for a $2 (guesstimate of shipping) donation to SERCA, I'll send a stud from the rear hub of an SE-R. Your labor is pretty cheap and the procedure isn't hard.


----------

